# Events in Upstate NY??



## Draco88543 (Oct 4, 2014)

In live in upstate NY, I really want to get involved in some competitions with my girl. I want to go to some events and see how they work. Are there any events coming up in my area? Where do I look?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

There are a TON of sporting events in upstate NY. Google barn hunts, lure coursing, weight pull groups, rally trials, etc. I have a friend in NY who does all this with her dogs.


----------



## Draco88543 (Oct 4, 2014)

I have done many searches for something in the update area, haven't found anything.


----------

